# 2014 U of H Cougar Saltwater open Fishing Tournament



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

University of Houston​ Valenti School of Communication Alumni Association​ presents the​ ​ *Eighth Annual Cougar Saltwater Open Fishing Tournament*​ *Saturday, June 21, 2014*​ *Latitudes** Restaurant-** San Leon, TX

*​ Funds raised from this tournament benefit the UH School of Communication Alumni Associationâ€™s scholarship programs assisting future and current students with their UH education.​ ​ Tournament is open to UH students, alumni and the public.​ We encourage full family participation.​ ​ Cougar Saltwater Open shall be an inshore tournament.​ Awards will be given in the following divisions:​ ​ Â· Heaviest individual redfish (20-28 inches, no oversized)
Â· Heaviest speckled trout (min. 16 inch) 
Â· Heaviest flounder
Â· Heaviest stringer: any combination of the following three fish-trout, flounder and 
1 redfish
* Kids Division*​ Â· Biggest Fish, Smallest Fish, Ugliest Fish, Unusual fish, etc.​ _ Multiple prizes will be awarded in this division_
​ Registration fee includes tournament t-shirt and meal at weigh in/awards ceremony.​ Registration $65 per person and $20 per child (12 and under)​ Current UH students $55 per person​ ​ Weigh in will be from 2:30-4:30 P.M. at Latitudes Restaurant (boat ramp & bait available)​ You must be in line no later than 4:30 p.m.​ For more information please email [email protected] or call Kim 832-264-3951.​ To register please visit: www.cougarsaltwateropen.com​


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

One week left to sign up! Great prizes and raffle items!


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

So it is not a team tournament but an individual weigh in?


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

yes, it is an indivisuall weigh in


----------

